# When to add citric acid?



## Autolycus (Nov 28, 2014)

Again, sorry for all the questions. I'd have put them all in one post, but I din't know more were going to come up.

So, I like quite a lot of citric in my elderflower wine. I just read that you should wait until after primary fermentation is complete, or the yeast converts it to acetic acid.
Then, on another site, I read that you have to add it when you pitch the yeast or you shock the yeast.
Obviously, I can't do both at the same time!

Maybe if I add a little each day after primary is complete? But then, since I haven't read anything about people doing that, I guess nobody needs to. So one of the two things I read must be wrong. If it were a choice between "Turns to vinegar" or "Kills the yeast" nobody would add it at all.


----------



## Tenbears (Nov 28, 2014)

For elderflower I would set the acidity at .55 to .60% prior to adding yeast. them after fermentation I would adjust to how I liked it.


----------



## Autolycus (Nov 28, 2014)

Tenbears said:


> For elderflower I would set the acidity at .55 to .60% prior to adding yeast. them after fermentation I would adjust to how I liked it.



Ahh, that makes sense, thanks.


----------



## Arne (Nov 29, 2014)

Or next time, add some real lemon l juice at the start of the ferment. Will give you some lemon flavor and add the acid. That is the way we make the skeeter pee. Only thing is, it mite tend to overpower the elderflower as I imagine it is a pretty light flavor. Arne.


----------



## Autolycus (Nov 29, 2014)

Arne said:


> Or next time, add some real lemon l juice at the start of the ferment. Will give you some lemon flavor and add the acid. That is the way we make the skeeter pee. Only thing is, it mite tend to overpower the elderflower as I imagine it is a pretty light flavor. Arne.



It might do, but I don't care. I have no idea what elderflower tastes like. I only make it cus it's cheaper than buying grapes. I sometimes use lemons, but switched to citric acid cus it's cheaper. I'm a real connoisseur


----------

